# '68 CAPRICE with HIDE-AWAY LIGHTS



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*
PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED. SHOULD BE READY SOON.</span>*


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 10:41 PM~8647821
> *
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED. SHOULD BE READY SOON.</span>
> *


*

DANG I SHOULD HAVE WAITED AND BOUGHT THIS ONE FROM YOU INSTEAD OF THE FIRST EDITION CAPRICE*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TIGHT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

comes with or without bumperguards? pm sent.....




> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 07:41 PM~8647821
> *
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED. SHOULD BE READY SOON.</span>
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WITH GUARDS


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

price?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 08:06 PM~8648069
> *WITH GUARDS
> *


gonna answer my pm?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 26 2007, 10:32 PM~8648237
> *gonna answer my pm?
> *


SURE WILL, YOURS AND 30 OTHERS. ALWAYS WILL ANSWER IN ORDER RECEIVED. THANK YOU.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 26 2007, 10:13 PM~8648110
> *price?
> *


$55.00 WITH NON CHROME BUMPERS AND $65.00 WITH CHROME BUMPERS (WILL DELAY YOUR ORDER) PLUS $6.50 SHIPPING. 

$10.00 FOR DONOR KIT '67 IMPALA


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got your reply.... i'll take the chrome..... pm sent....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks like something I'd be willing to trade for a '70 Grand Prix!  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

bumpers avaliable seperate?


----------



## 5.0man (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 10:41 PM~8647821
> *
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED. SHOULD BE READY SOON.</span>
> *


*


beto I want one.*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 10:21 PM~8666119
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


just what i was thinking


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 27 2007, 10:43 AM~8650033
> *bumpers avaliable seperate?
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2007, 09:38 PM~8666249
> *x2
> *


YES


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 27 2007, 08:43 AM~8650033
> *bumpers avaliable seperate?
> *


in chrome and how much beto w/ bumper guards


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Muafucka I gotta get one of these!!!! :angry: Soon Soon !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED. SHOULD BE READY SOON.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Got any pics of one in resin?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 30 2007, 04:23 AM~8676230
> *Got any pics of one in resin?
> *


THE MASTER IS AT THE CASTERS NOW.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT for one of the homies making shit happen for the rest of us..... gonna do the mods i asked about?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 05:53 PM~8693990
> *TTT for one of the homies making shit happen for the rest of us..... gonna do the mods i asked about?
> *


my caster will make it happen. great call


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

so you could call him a 'master caster'?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8693990
> *TTT for one of the homies making shit happen for the rest of us..... gonna do the mods i asked about?
> *


What mods?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry to bug you again Beto, but I got another question.

What was the starting point for this body? Is it just a modified version of the old MPC fast-back body? Or is it the AMT '67?


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

By looking at it, I think Mando started off with a 68 resin body from R&R resin's, and used the 70 impala top.????????


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 1 2007, 10:17 PM~8694812
> *By looking at it, I think Mando started off with a 68 resin body from R&R resin's, and used the 70 impala top.????????
> *


Here's his build up of it

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6370534


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Sep 1 2007, 10:17 PM~8694812
> *By looking at it, I think Mando started off with a 68 resin body from R&R resin's, and used the 70 impala top.????????
> *




*YOU ARE RIGHT! DAVID !*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## erase one (Jul 5, 2006)

Damn that's fuckin amazing, you guys been busy since I've been away. I was going to try and do that the hard way but now... shit.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey beto when is this going to be ready and how much are the grills is gonna go for chrome of course :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS SHOULD BE READY REALLY SOON.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 1 2007, 05:33 PM~8694358
> *What mods?
> *


non-SS grill....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 15 2007, 03:02 AM~9458279
> *THIS SHOULD BE READY REALLY SOON.
> *


Can't wait!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

B


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Beto i'm interested in whole kit, with chrome bumbers and all send send me pm with total price.

thanks gil


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

what about a 68 fastback with hideaways???


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Dec 20 2007, 04:10 PM~9494947
> *what about a 68 fastback with hideaways???
> *


I WILL HAVE EXTRA HIDEAWAY HEADLIGHT GRILLS FOR SALE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

will they be plated?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9496423
> *will they be plated?
> *



They can be plated for a price ! 



Get a body with bumpers for 45.00 or if there plated we'll have to pay 65.00 ! ** NOT BETO'S PRICING ! JUST AN EXAMPLE **


I would rather get the kit as cheap as i could and then make my own rack up and spend the extra 20 getting more of my own shit plated !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i just need the bumpers , i allready have a 68, member?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 20 2007, 08:58 PM~9496563
> *i just need the bumpers , i allready have a 68, member?
> *



Just buy plated bumper from Modelhaus ! Like you did for the 66 impala !


OH WAIT ! I BOUGHT THEM FOR YOU AND BEFORE THEY ARRIVED YOU TRADED THE KIT ! And yes you do have a 68 ! YOU GOT FROM ME FAT ASS ! :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 07:08 PM~9496657
> *Just  buy  plated    bumper  from  Modelhaus  !  Like you  did  for  the  66 impala  !
> OH  WAIT  !  I  BOUGHT  THEM  FOR  YOU  AND  BEFORE  THEY  ARRIVED    YOU    TRADED THE  KIT !    And  yes  you  do  have  a  68  !  YOU  GOT  FROM  ME  FAT  ASS !  :angry:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT, THEIR CHROME IS PRETTY KLEAN. BUT THEIRS HAVE THE SS LOGO. AND NO HIDEAWAYS.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 09:41 PM~8647821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


plus these look better than modelhaus but the question is how much is it going to be for the grill only (PLATED) thATS WHat we want to know :biggrin: beto


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 20 2007, 08:53 PM~9497078
> *plus these look better than modelhaus but the question is how much is it going to be for the grill only (PLATED) thATS WHat we want to know :biggrin: beto
> *


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn it !!! i would like to get my hands on 1 when i get some funds


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 20 2007, 08:38 PM~9497569
> *damn it !!! i would like to get my hands on 1 when i get some funds
> *


PM ME


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 20 2007, 07:53 PM~9497078
> *plus these look better than modelhaus but the question is how much is it going to be for the grill only (PLATED) thATS WHat we want to know :biggrin: beto
> *


LET YOU GUYS KNOW AFTER FRIDAY. I GO SEE MY CASTER EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2007, 08:45 PM~9497645
> *LET YOU GUYS KNOW AFTER FRIDAY. I GO SEE MY CASTER EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT.
> *


  SOUNDS GOOD TO ME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2007, 06:45 PM~9497645
> *LET YOU GUYS KNOW AFTER FRIDAY. I GO SEE MY CASTER EVERY FRIDAY NIGHT.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TOOK THESE PIC's TODAY AT THE CASTERS. THE REAR WINDOW WILL BE OPENED MORE. VINYL TRIM IS GONE, FRONT GRILL IS IN THE WORKS WITH NO SS LOGO ON IT. HE IS REDOING THE BOTTOM SIDE MOULDING TO LOOK LIKE THE REAL TRIM MOULDINGS. THIS ONE IS GOING TO COME OUT SUPER KLEAN.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 08:58 PM~9548339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 hows the 58 wagon doin?  gonna use revell kit for it?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

'58 WILL BE IN THE FUTURE FEB/MARCH 2008


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 27 2007, 09:08 PM~9548422
> *'58 WILL BE IN THE FUTURE FEB/MARCH 2008
> *


will it be worked to use the Revell kit? future is uncertain for AMT....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

....I see big body vert!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I have to have one of these caprices now too!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 27 2007, 11:12 PM~9548442
> *....I see big body vert!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I have to have one of these caprices now too!
> *


VERT MOLD SHOULD BE HOME BY FRIDAY. I WILL START TO CAST AS SOON AS I GET BIGGS AND TRAVIS THEIR BIG BODIES. BEEN TO FOCKIN COLD TO CAST. PLUS I HAVE BEEN RELAXING FROM THE BUSY HOLIDAY BUSINESS AT WORK.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CLEARER PICS BRO, THOSE ARE A LITTLE BLURRY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 28 2007, 08:04 AM~9549818
> *CLEARER PICS BRO, THOSE ARE A LITTLE BLURRY
> *


iPHONE


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 28 2007, 08:00 PM~9554556
> *iPHONE
> *


I told ya...Nokia N95...or LG viewty... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 these look tight. kinda liked it with the vinyl trim since i am gonna put the vinyl top back on my 68. but looks hella clean without. that vert mold looks tight as well. where u located. wouold like 2 grab 1 (68)


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TOOK A FEW PICS OF THE '68 CAPRICE WHILE CHEKING PROGRESS ON THE VERT BIG BODY. HERE'S A FEW PHOTOS OF THE BOTTOM SIDE TRIM AND NOTICE THE PEAK ON THE TRUNK. HE WILL ALSO PLACE A PEAK ON THE HOOD. BACK WINDOW WAS MADE TO CORRECT SIZE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S ONE I'M FUNDING FOR HIM. THIS IS A '61 OLDS, DONOR WILL BE THE '62 IMPALA CONVERTABLE. THE REAL CAR IS OWNED BY A CUSTOM BUILDER HERE IN THE AREA. I WILL BE SELLING THESE WHEN THERE READY


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

sweet je**s i just showed the computer my O face.... OOH.... OOH.... OOH! 

I want an olds, and a caprice!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 2 2008, 05:36 PM~9592085
> *sweet je**s i just showed the computer my O face.... OOH.... OOH.... OOH!
> 
> I want an olds, and a caprice!!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

beto, got pics of that 72 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got one of them.... let me dig it out.... pics in a minute


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

WOW! Those ridez look killer!!!Excellent job on the '68! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Can't wait for that '68!

Man, I gotta have one of those Oldsmobiles too, my Dad used to have a '61! That's one of my favorite body-styles, I always liked it better than any of the Impalas from that era. Keep us updated!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i tell ya, i really havent bought any resins but i like that 61 olds!!! i think i would be up for one of those!!! very nice Beto!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2008, 07:47 AM~9595488
> *i tell ya, i really havent bought any resins but i like that 61 olds!!! i think i would be up for one of those!!! very nice Beto!!!
> *


Back off Shannon, I saw it first!!!!!!! :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll take It!!!!!!!!!!

Will you have some ready for the NNL West? (March 1st) I'll be there!!

Albert...Riverside, Ca.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Jan 27 2008, 09:46 AM~9795240
> *I'll take It!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Will you have some ready for the NNL West? (March 1st) I'll be there!!
> ...


Should be ready for that show.


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank You !!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I WAS AT THE CASTERS TODAY AND THE CAPRICE MOLD SHOULD BE AN MY HANDS ON FRIDAY. 

THE FRONT GRILL WILL BE OFFERED IN DIFFERENT STAGES.

1. HIDE AWAY LIGHTS INSERT
2. STOCK LIGHT INSERT
3. STOCK BUMPERS NO GUARDS
4. STOCK BUMPER WITH GUARDS

YOU CAN HAVE THE GRILL FOILED ON PAINTED THAT ALUMIUM LOOK.
YOU CAN HAVE THE BUMPERS CHROMED AND HAVE THE GRILL PAINTED TO LOOK STOCK.

REAR VALANCE WILL BE SEPARATE ALSO.

SORRY PICTURES ARE NOT GREAT, iPHONE TAKE LOUSY PICTURES WITH NOT ENOUUGH LIGHTS. BUT I LOVE THE PHONE.

WILL START TAKING PREORDERS ON FRIDAY.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

whats the price gonna be on these again? 
-sorry if ts already posted in this thread.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

will the top pieces of the hideaway light grills be molded onto the body?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 13 2008, 10:25 PM~9938818
> *will the top pieces of the hideaway light grills be molded onto the body?
> *


YES IT IS ON THE BODY.
YOU WOULD HAVE TO CUT THE HIDEAWAY GRILLS ON THE BODY TO USE THE STOCK LIGHTS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 13 2008, 08:28 PM~9938832
> *YES IT IS ON THE BODY.
> YOU WOULD HAVE TO CUT THE HIDEAWAY GRILLS ON THE BODY TO USE THE STOCK LIGHTS.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 13 2008, 10:24 PM~9938813
> *whats the price gonna be on these again?
> -sorry if ts already posted in this thread.
> *



NOT SURE ON PRICE YET. I HAD IT FOR PREORDER AND ONLY HAD A FEW PREORDERED. THAT'S WHY I HAVE PREORDERS TO SELL CHEAPER THAN WHAT THEY WILL BE WHEN THERE READY. PREORDERS HELP PAY FOR ALL THE LABOR AND MATERIALS. ON THIS ONE IT ALL CAME OUT OF MY POCKET.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 13 2008, 11:30 PM~9938847
> *NOT SURE ON PRICE YET. I HAD IT FOR PREORDER AND ONLY HAD A FEW PREORDERED. THAT'S WHY I HAVE PREORDERS TO SELL CHEAPER THAN WHAT THEY WILL BE WHEN THERE READY. PREORDERS HELP PAY FOR ALL THE LABOR AND MATERIALS. ON THIS ONE IT ALL CAME OUT OF MY POCKET.
> *


I hear exactly what your sayin, too bad I am a broke ass, lol. 
I get payed next week, so Ill set some cash aside, ill take one for sure.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah nice shit up in here bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I NEED A BUMPER SET FRONT/REAR.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

are those pics from the iphone?? clearer pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn,now i know i really need to start tattooin more to get 1 of those..... :biggrin: 

nice detail work


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 14 2008, 10:40 AM~9941829
> *damn,now i know i really need to start tattooin more to get 1 of those..... :biggrin:
> 
> nice detail work
> *


POSSIBLE TRADES


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 14 2008, 11:53 AM~9941924
> *POSSIBLE TRADES
> *


 :wow: well hit me up .shoot me a message on what we can work out...  the bumpers n grill dont come chrome huh?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 14 2008, 09:05 PM~9946718
> *:wow: well hit me up .shoot me a message on what we can work out...  the bumpers n grill dont come chrome huh?
> *


No chrome, to much hassle


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

beto, did you get my pm last night?
lmk


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

do you have any of the 68s that has the vinyl top trim or were they put on after


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PREORDER YOUR '68 CAPRICE, LOT OF TIME WENT INTO MAKING THIS ONE JUST RIGHT. EVEN COMES WITH A REAR TRUNK KEYHOLE AND CAPRICE SCRIPT ON THE TRUNK LID. YOU GET SEVERAL OPTIONS ON THE FRONT GRILL AND REAR BUMPERS. FOR A KLEAN LOOK YOU CAN PURCHASE THE REAR BUMPER WITHOUT MOLDED TAILLIGHTS AND ORDER RED TAILIGHTS FROM MODELHAUS. I WILL ORDER SOME BUT DO NOT KNOW THE DELIVERY TIME.

RESIN WILL COST $50.00 WITH STOCK GRILL AND REAR BUMPER WITH MOLDED REAR LIGHTS AND BUMPER GUARD. ADD $5.00 FOR BUMPER WITH GUARD ADD $5.00 FOR REAR BUMPERS WITH NO TAILLIGTS. TAILGHTS CAN BE PURCHASED AT MODELHAUS.

RESIN WILL COST $60.00 WITH HIDEAWAYS AND BUMPER GUARDS WITH MOLDED TAILIGHTS.

RESIN WILL COST $65.00 WITH HIDEAWAYS AND BUMPER GUARDS WITH REAR BUMPER WITH NO TAIL LIGHTS. YOU CAN GET TAILLIGHTS AT MODELHAUS.

SHIPPING IS INCLUDED IN PRICE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 15 2008, 10:06 AM~9949549
> *do you have any of the 68s that has the vinyl top trim or were they put on after
> *


I MADE IT EASY FOR EVERYONE. IT IS EASIER TO ADD THE TRIM THAN TO TAKE THEM OFF.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*TTT*_


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 09:43 AM~9950227
> *I MADE IT EASY FOR EVERYONE. IT IS EASIER TO ADD THE TRIM THAN TO TAKE THEM OFF.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 17 2008, 12:07 PM~9963724
> *:werd:
> *


I HAD HIM REMOVE THE TRIM BECAUSE I GOT MORE REQUEST FOR A HARDTOP.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im in for 1, you have pm :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 2 2008, 03:32 AM~12037395
> *
> *



lurkin


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2008, 01:57 AM~12037452
> *lurkin
> *


 :biggrin: im going to get a 68 from beto.i got a real 68 on the way. :biggrin: caddy has been sold. :cheesy:


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

Are you going to the Victorville "Cactus Classic" (November 23rd 2008)? If so, please bring me a '68 Caprice front "Hideaway" bumper, no guards.

Thanks,

Albert


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

[/quote]


i need one of these headlight sets!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Nov 2 2008, 11:19 AM~12039311
> *Are you going to the Victorville "Cactus Classic" (November 23rd 2008)? If so, please bring me a '68 Caprice front "Hideaway" bumper, no guards.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



I'M GOING TO ENJOY THE SHOW, NO BOOTH THIS TIME, I NEVER REALLY GET TO SEE WHAT'S OUT THERE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

>


i need one of these headlight sets!!!!
[/quote]


PM ME


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 2 2008, 02:52 PM~12039202
> *:biggrin: im going to get a 68 from beto.i got a real 68 on the way. :biggrin: caddy has been sold. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 2 2008, 12:52 PM~12039202
> *:biggrin: im going to get a 68 from beto.i got a real 68 on the way. :biggrin: caddy has been sold. :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



looks like a nice caprice....check out my 68 impala...if u needin some parts, jus holla, i might have what ya lookin for..


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 10:41 PM~8647821
> *
> PM ME IF YOUR INTERESTED. SHOULD BE READY SOON.</span>
> *


*
 pm sent beto*


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2011, 07:09 PM~20284977
> *  pm sent beto
> *


? :nicoderm:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 7 2011, 05:59 PM~20285646
> *? :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I hope Armando will fine someone else that can cast this bad ass ride. Would love to have one of these.
No, I'm not volunteering for he casting job, too busy.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 7 2011, 11:53 PM~20287959
> *I hope Armando will fine someone else that can cast this bad ass ride. Would love to have one of these.
> No, I'm not volunteering for he casting job, too busy.
> *


beto still has armando's origanal one he made from a year ago :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 09:56 PM~20287986
> *beto still has armando's origanal one he made from a year ago :wow:
> *


I thought Armando after a long time waiting got it back?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think someone should master a new one so *Modelhaus or Missing Link* could cast it.
That way it'll always be availible and a chromed one at that, for around $8.00.

Hmmmmm ............









JM.02


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

They have a 68 body hard top for 28.00. Yhea they need a caprice. humm


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 8 2011, 11:18 AM~20290801
> *They have a 68 body hard top for 28.00.  Yhea they need a caprice. humm
> *


Yep the '68 body looks koo too.I just want them to get that optional hidden headlight bumper added the mix.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 8 2011, 07:32 AM~20291396
> *Yep the '68 body looks koo too.I just want them to get that optional hidden headlight bumper added the mix.
> *


Revell could produce one for the exact same cost it did to tool up the 66.... everything the 66 shares with the 65 could also be shared with a 68.... 69 too!!!

they just need to wake up :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 8 2011, 08:27 PM~20294623
> *Revell could produce one for the exact same cost it did to tool up the 66.... everything the 66 shares with the 65 could also be shared with a 68.... 69 too!!!
> 
> they just need to wake up  :angry:
> *


Shhh, the '68 will be in Revells line up soon.
A good source wispered in my ear. :ninja:


*Remember when everyone was doubting Revell about
the '66 and the '62 coming out. No one believed in
them at all.* :nono: 

Then they bust all of the doubters right in the keeshter ! :biggrin: 

Look for it in about 2 years as they get all of the 
measuring completed for the kit. The hidden headlight
would make a cool option for it too !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 8 2011, 07:36 PM~20295048
> *Shhh, the '68 will be in Revells line up soon.
> A good source wispered in my ear. :ninja:
> Remember when everyone was doubting Revell about
> ...


But then they bullshitted about the cutlass and regal kits , so really it's just a 50-50 shot... :happysad:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

A well known legit resin caster is currently working on this as well.. Ill have to ask him about progress..


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 8 2011, 09:36 PM~20295048
> *Shhh, the '68 will be in Revells line up soon.
> A good source wispered in my ear. :ninja:
> Remember when everyone was doubting Revell about
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2011, 09:58 PM~20295198
> *A well known legit resin caster is currently working on this as well.. Ill have to ask him about progress..
> *


Would that be Kevin or Jeff ? Either way it goes, both of those guys are top notch !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 8 2011, 09:54 PM~20295184
> *But then they bullshitted about the cutlass and regal kits , so really it's just a 50-50 shot... :happysad:
> *


Yep, but the Cutlass went back to the drawing board as Revell wasn't happy with it's product. Remember the assembled prototype they had at the Hobby show, Well it got scraped.
Believe me , if Revell went through the trouble to get the Licensing to produce that prototype, they are not going to let all of that time, money, and effort go to the waste side.

JM .02 though.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 12:09 AM~20295727
> *Yep, but the Cutlass went back to the drawing board as Revell wasn't happy with it's product. Remember the assembled prototype they had at the Hobby show, Well it got scraped.
> Believe me , if Revell went through the trouble to get the Licensing to produce that prototype, they are not going to let all of that time, money, and effort go to the waste side.
> 
> ...



GOD, I hope not T! Any idea on what year Cutlass? Mid 80's or are we talkin mid 70's again?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

mid 80s. But I was told that it was scrapped... Revell said there wasnt a high demand for the regal or cutlass and they rereleased the gn kit


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2011, 08:15 AM~20296904
> *mid 80s. But I was told that it was scrapped... Revell said there wasnt a high demand for the regal or cutlass and they rereleased the gn kit
> *


yeahm, because the suit wearing pencil pushing bean counters at revell know whats up right? they could have released it as a stock car with the 442 options as well and sold tons of them to all types of builders....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

too bad though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 9 2011, 10:15 AM~20296904
> *mid 80s. But I was told that it was scrapped... Revell said there wasnt a high demand for the regal or cutlass and they rereleased the gn kit
> *


Yep, it was scrapped  .

But for good reasons. The kit wasn't up to "Revells' standards" they say. So
it was canceled untill a new tool was made up for mastering.
Believe me if they got this far with a subject , they are not going to totally
abandon it! Too much wasted money and time to account for. Of course this
is just my .02 ........ :dunno:










psst, someone I know has been asked to do some boxart work for consideration........ shhhhh.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 02:23 PM~20297808
> *Yep, it was scrapped   .
> 
> But for good reasons. The kit wasn't up to "Revells' standards" they say. So
> ...



No joke, if they came out with this kit, I'd snag up 10 of them first time I seen them. :biggrin: Best body style, and most definately a bad ass car!! :biggrin: Thanks for keepin hope alive for me Tony! I sure hope to see good news soon!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 9 2011, 01:29 PM~20297841
> *No joke, if they came out with this kit, I'd snag up 10 of them first time I seen them. :biggrin:  Best body style, and most definately a bad ass car!! :biggrin:  Thanks for keepin hope alive for me Tony!  I sure hope to see good news soon!
> *


No problem bro. I just HOPE they stand up to what has been discussed lately.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Talked to the caster I thought was doimg the 68.. he said nope he's doing a 67 caprice.. said he might have it ready for east...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 8 2011, 04:36 PM~20295048
> *Shhh, the '68 will be in Revells line up soon.
> A good source wispered in my ear. :ninja:
> Remember when everyone was doubting Revell about
> ...


i been trying to hammer in the 68s for a couple years now.... even more when i found out about the 66s..... they really need to include the hideaways..... just need to have the grill and bumper separate pieces to save room in the box for the extra grill.....

we gotta get them to reissue the LOWRIDER cadillac.... not the DONK joke.... and chrome the lowrider parts!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

according to my Rolex? its time to get some skirts.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 9 2011, 11:57 PM~20301820
> *i been trying to hammer in the 68s for a couple years now.... even more when i found out about the 66s..... they really need to include the hideaways..... just need to have the grill and bumper separate pieces to save room in the box for the extra grill.....
> 
> we gotta get them to reissue the LOWRIDER cadillac.... not the DONK joke.... and chrome the lowrider parts!!
> *


one can only hope they dont drop the ball on the 68 the way they did on the 66.... you can tell they made some sacrifices... esp in the taillight area....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Apr 10 2011, 01:57 AM~20301820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Heck I was just happy to get the '66 ! Instead of payin' the Ebay prices for one !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 06:18 AM~20302467
> *YES,YES,YES ! I want that Lowrider Caddy issued bad ! And great idea with the chromed parts !
> Heck I was just happy to get the '66 ! Instead of payin' the Ebay prices for one !
> *


true, but man holding them up next to a og promo makes the differences like night and day... the revell 62 is bad ass i just picked one up last week, if they can make a 68 on par with that kit id be happier than 5 perverts in a porn factory.... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 10 2011, 08:34 AM~20302516
> *true, but man holding them up next to a og promo makes the differences like night and day... the revell 62 is bad ass i just picked one up last week, if they can make a 68 on par with that kit id be happier than 5 perverts in a porn factory.... :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: How true ! That '62 is a GREAT kit! I
can only imagine what the '68 will look like ! I would
also like this on the wish list ....... If they do a lowrider
version, for it to have chrome undies and new styled
set ups with some Optima *styled* batteries! :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

last i heard they had been talking about reissuing the caddy kit but they was doin some retooling but hell that was like a year or so ago. i really hope they bring it back myself. cause i love that kit and dont want to pay 76 bucks(price some go for on ebay) for one.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 10 2011, 11:39 AM~20303868
> *last i heard they had been talking about reissuing the caddy kit but they was doin some retooling but hell that was like a year or so ago. i really hope they bring it back myself. cause i love that kit and dont want to pay 76 bucks(price some go for on ebay) for one.
> *


that would be awesome if they reissued it as a regular 80's coupe.... but hey its fun to dream , right??? :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

I would *LOVE* to see this one as a modified re-issue of
the Revell Cadillac kit. Heck,even a 4 door would be KOOL !!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 02:07 PM~20304480
> *I would LOVE to see this one as a modified re-issue of
> the Revell Cadillac kit. Heck,even a 4 door would be KOOL !!!!!
> 
> ...


x2!! til then you gotta live with the johan caddy trend?! :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 10 2011, 09:05 PM~20306023
> *x2!! til then you gotta live with the johan caddy trend?! :happysad:
> *


yep, it's kool too ! I just gotta get one !


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

When Revell does the '68 Imp, it will be better than any MPC. Late 1960s kits are not that great.

Round2 can modify the 1970 Imp to make a 1969. There are enough 70 kits left to last 3 generations.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 9 2011, 11:11 PM~20301862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE VERT.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sandcast_@Apr 11 2011, 11:47 AM~20311262
> *When Revell does the '68 Imp, it will be better than any MPC. Late 1960s kits are not that great.
> 
> Round2 can modify the 1970 Imp to make a 1969. There are enough 70 kits left to last 3 generations.
> *


the 60's bodies are on point , and a bit nicer in my eyes , add them to the modern chassis and interior and you have the making of a great build ....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 11 2011, 11:10 AM~20311400
> *the 60's bodies are on point , and a bit nicer in my eyes , add them to the modern chassis and interior and you have the making of a great build ....
> *


The Rev has a point, the 60's bodies are more exact to the 1:1, take the Revell 66 Impala for example... if you compare both bodies...you'll see the difference right away, specially that rear window


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 10 2011, 02:07 PM~20304480
> *I would LOVE to see this one as a modified re-issue of
> the Revell Cadillac kit. Heck,even a 4 door would be KOOL !!!!!
> 
> ...


 IS,NT FUNNY HOW THE RIGHT COLOR ON STRAIT METAL CAN LOOK SO FUCKIN
TIMELESS/ THEN you go around the corner and you see some welfair mom
driving the same year car and it looks like its 2 days away from being junk yard 
material?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 11 2011, 02:10 PM~20311400
> *the 60's bodies are on point , and a bit nicer in my eyes , add them to the modern chassis and interior and you have the making of a great build ....
> *


Agreed.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Apr 11 2011, 12:43 PM~20311592
> *The Rev has a point, the 60's bodies are more exact to the 1:1, take the Revell 66 Impala for example... if you compare both bodies...you'll see the difference right away, specially that rear window
> *


 I kind of agree.. I went out and got a revel 66 when they first came out.. but promo's and old kits will always be kind of special to me.. the age and history of the 
plastic is kind of cool.. the fact that you could not get one at the corner store for $20 
gave me a thrill, and my first time opening the hood and trunk and making hinge's without any body's help..made me think I was cool? and the feel of thicker heavier 
plastic make's me think I really have something? 
and then swapping out the frame with a 65 frame? made me feel like I am almost
being a builder? No one wants to buy hamburger for the price of a steak? 
so if and when revel comes out with a 68? fuck yea i am going to get me 1 or 2
at $20 a pop.. but promo's and historical kits will always have a special value to
me!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Apr 10 2011, 11:07 AM~20304480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Round2 ain't gonna do nothing new.... they are just repopping what they can salvage or restore of old molds... as far as i know the 69 molds were destroyed making the 70 Impalas.... same reason why 71-75 were never reissued.... modified to make the next year..... the only one i wonder about is the 68 impala molds.... they gotta be out there still.... 67 molds were probably destroyed for 68s but what after the 68s? 69s had to be all new tooling :wow:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 7 2011, 04:09 PM~20284977
> *  pm sent beto
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SR i feel your frustration,, i say you have every right to go into verbal ballistics 
on the bad trader thread..
I see all the ignored PM's...

I will take this opportunity to say. I remember when the post popped up in 
dec of 2010 about the Big Body's? and later about the 68's 


ehh wee i wanted one of each bad ass fuck.. but a little voice in my head said
hell no Markie.. I remember that guy from the bad trader thread, back when I was 
new.. It sounded like he only took care of certain OG's around hear? 
and a new puppy dog like me would loose his lunch money.. so i figured maybe I will just ask about a 68 caprice grill.? If I loose 5 or 10 buck oh well..
but they weren't for sale.. good thing for me.. I hope every body gets there stuff!


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 8 2011, 08:46 PM~20511134
> *SR i feel your frustration,, i say you have every right to go into verbal ballistics
> on the bad trader thread..
> I see all the ignored PM's...
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know alot of you guys that havent got your resin kits from Beto are pissed as hell, but honestly, how long has it been now? Id say chalk it up as a loss and spread the word that homie is shady as fuck.... 
I was tempted to buy one from him and then I went through and read a few pages of random off topic and on the bad trader thread and a couple homies warned me about it too..... and decided against it....
I hope he comes through one day, but .........
the old saying wish in one hand and shit in the other.... and Im sure you guys know which hand will fill up fast....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 8 2011, 10:51 PM~20511616
> *I know alot of you guys that havent got your resin kits from Beto are pissed as hell, but honestly, how long has it been now? Id say chalk it up as a loss and spread the word that homie is shady as fuck....
> I was tempted to buy one from him and then I went through and read a few pages of random off topic and on the bad trader thread and a couple homies warned me about it too..... and decided against it....
> I hope he comes through one day, but .........
> ...


there are enough homies on here that live near beto.... and know where he works etc...... someone needs to show up at his door.

if I wasnt 2000miles away youd better believe id be payin him a visit.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WOW 5 MONTHS LATER AND STILL NO 68's???? :angry: THATS FUCKIN SHADY AS FUCK AND REALLY SAD THAT HE'S A MCBA MEMBER AT THAT!! I'M MCBA AND MAN IT LOOKS HORRIBLE HAVING SOMEONE LIKE THAT ON THE TEAM!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Viewing Profile: betoscustoms
betoscustoms



PeaceUnityRespect



Member Group: Members
Joined: Feb 2006 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 9 2011, 12:21 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 6,794 
( 3.6 posts per day / 0.05% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 6314 posts / 94% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Apr 02, 2011 - 04:29 PM


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Bet If I reposted his personal info he would be right back on here calling me 9 kinds of motherfucker ....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 9 2011, 07:03 AM~20512626
> *Bet If I reposted his personal info he would be right back on here calling me 9 kinds of motherfucker ....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I almost bought one; only I was broke at the time.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 9 2011, 01:14 AM~20512417
> *WOW 5 MONTHS LATER AND STILL NO 68's???? :angry:  THATS FUCKIN SHADY AS FUCK AND REALLY SAD THAT HE'S A MCBA MEMBER AT THAT!! I'M MCBA AND MAN IT LOOKS HORRIBLE HAVING SOMEONE LIKE THAT ON THE TEAM!!
> *


I spoke with BIGGS and he said that Beto is NOT MCBA....give Biggs a call if you need to Fred....We don't do people like this....He came through for me and refunded my money, but man he was so good for a long run with doing what he said. He did this to me with the hard top big body making me wait for nearly a year before he came through.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 9 2011, 08:03 AM~20512626
> *Bet If I reposted his personal info he would be right back on here calling me 9 kinds of motherfucker ....
> *


 :biggrin: That's hilarious.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

all of his online info is on lockdown and our wonderful MOD deleted the posts with his phone numbers and such (thanks :uh: ) but ive got a skip tracer i gave the name to who is going to do a bit of digging, ill keep you guys posted with any updates...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 9 2011, 10:17 AM~20513766
> *all of his online info is on lockdown and our wonderful MOD deleted the posts with his phone numbers and such (thanks :uh: ) but ive got a skip tracer i gave the name to who is going to do a bit of digging, ill keep you guys posted with any updates...
> *



Hearse, I did not delete anything from this thread. Sorry wasnt me.. From what I have been told you have no stake in this. So it just appears your stirring the pot.. Instead of bashing Beto go to your thread and handle your dealings. There seems to be a few people in your thread asking for their ends of the deals..

Everyone else. This thread is real close to being locked. It will not turn into a bash thread. If you have a pony in the race and are actually out something post about it. If your here to stir the pot best bet is to just keep it to your self..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i am out a 68, and 3 sets of 1109 wheels!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2011, 11:25 AM~20514540
> *Hearse, I did not delete anything from this thread. Sorry wasnt me.. From what I have been told you have no stake in this. So it just appears your stirring the pot.. Instead of bashing Beto go to your thread and handle your dealings. There seems to be a few people in your thread asking for their ends of the deals..
> 
> Everyone else. This thread is real close to being locked. It will not turn into a bash thread. If you have a pony in the race and are actually out something post about it. If your here to stir the pot best bet is to just keep it to your self..
> *


my bad for implying that it was you , i knew he went and cried, but i wasnt sure to who.  

actually im out to beto too, but i chalked 5 bucks up to a lesson learned, yes its only 5 bucks, but a scam is a scam....


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 9 2011, 12:28 PM~20514559
> *my bad for implying that it was you , i knew he went and cried, but i wasnt sure to who.
> 
> actually im out to beto too, but i chalked 5 bucks up to a lesson learned, yes its only 5 bucks, but a scam is a scam....
> *


Sorry I was misinformed then.. I was asked to get rid of this topic but as of right now it is staying as there honestly seems to be a few people who are out something.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I am out 1 68 caprice, and 1 !ig body vert....... I am also out 6 sets of 1109s from about 3 years ago when beto offered the buy 3 big bodies get 3 sets of 1109s.... I got those big bodies but never got the wheels.

I talked with beto a while back as I wanted 2 68s and 2 big body verts..... I told him that I would pay him for the second set once I received 1 of each that I had payed for, and he assured me that they would be sent out soon..... That has to have been 5 months ago if not longer.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

I odered a 68,charged it to da game,this dude is on another level,nice scam homie,like a pro..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2011, 11:25 AM~20514540
> *Hearse, I did not delete anything from this thread. Sorry wasnt me.. From what I have been told you have no stake in this. So it just appears your stirring the pot.. Instead of bashing Beto go to your thread and handle your dealings. There seems to be a few people in your thread asking for their ends of the deals..
> 
> Everyone else. This thread is real close to being locked. It will not turn into a bash thread. If you have a pony in the race and are actually out something post about it. If your here to stir the pot best bet is to just keep it to your self..
> *


 not trying to rattle a cage? but as long as we are talking about locking threads?

and doing this or that, and making all these change's to how things are bought 
and sold on this thread? 
Rick have you looked in to some kind of method or grading protocol that would prevent a scam artist or flaky merchant from being able to set up shop in the first place?  maybe a probation for a person if he finds himself on the bad trader list?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 9 2011, 10:12 PM~20518955
> *not trying to rattle a cage? but as long as we are talking about locking threads?
> 
> and doing this or that, and making all these change's to how things are bought
> ...


There is really no way of doing anymore then what we already do. We have a good trader thread and a bad trader thread. Other then those common sense should help steer people away from shady deals. There is always someone shady on here its you guys who need to come forward and post it in the bad trader and bring light to the dealings. That in turn makes people think twice about dealing with that person.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 9 2011, 09:39 PM~20519296
> *There is really no way of doing anymore then what we already do. We have a good trader thread and a bad trader thread. Other then those common sense should help steer people away from shady deals. There is always someone shady on here its you guys who need to come forward and post it in the bad trader and bring light to the dealings. That in turn makes people think twice about dealing with that person.
> *


point takin.. what i read about this guy in the past. and seeing how he spoke to people that were not satisfied with his service? had alot to do with me not buying any of his 
product..


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

last time beto fucked up an i got him to repay...

all i had to do was crack a joke about his mom!!

id hate to have to do that again!!



BETO!!! seems you fucked over alot of people this time!! am i gunna have to build another "Gold Rush" and crack a your momma joke to get what ive been waiting a few years for?!

and for those that dont know. a few years ago beto tried to rip me off!

we had a deal, a big deal might i add! included was a 68 olds, a car i built and called gold rush and posted daily pics of the build and end product and didnt hide the fact it was a car i was supposed to give him in trade but he ripped me off so i built it instead!

we got on an online argument, i cracked a momma joke and he PM'd me and we came to an agreement, both shipped what we agreed and it was over.

now hes ripped me, and alot of others off again!

heres "Gold Rush"















































i still have this car and the first pic is how its displayed in my case! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I posted the information for filing for mailfraud in the bad trader thread.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 13 2011, 08:52 PM~20549176
> *last time beto fucked up an i got him to repay...
> 
> all i had to do was crack a joke about his mom!!
> ...


that elco looks nice too!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 14 2011, 06:52 AM~20550785
> *that elco looks nice too!
> *


thanks! :biggrin: more pics of it in the C.M.B.I. thread! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## sj68 (Oct 28, 2008)

DO U STILL HAVE THE HIDEAWAYS AND HOW MUCH


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

He doesn't make them anymore.


----------

